# 2011 changes



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

SO! what u gonna do different next season?
i my self will be doing a lot more exploring next season than usual and i plan to video tape this year. other then that i wont be changing much.


----------



## NU_sportsman (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm going to try and hunt divers more. Last year was my first year trying for them ( only have 18 diver decoys). I would also like to hunt in the U.P at the start of the season.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm actually going to kill some ducks this year, I had so many misfires last
year a "Bunch" of ducks lives were spared. And I want to start doing some video's....pics are nice, live action is the cat's........


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Staying local for the majority of duck season in 2011. after October gonna take a late season stab at NoDak.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I plan to hunt divers more as well. I went from 0 diver decoys to over 35 decoys since Christmas and I also plan to add a few more. I also plan to explore the UP more next season as well.

Redneckman


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

same..explore and explore more..going to try and hunt sky turds a lot better early season. Only had one good hunt..Have some more farms now that should be killer early season. Would like to lock down some fields in the UP for opener weekend also. 

Also hunting divers a lot more..buddy added 11 doz divers and ill make some too. So going to be a fun learning experience as neither of us have target divers before. 

Also this year Im going to double check and make sure my buddy puts his boat on shore this year so we actually get to hunt opening morning instead of looking all day for his boat that drifted to sea (UP bad day for sure lol)


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

A couple things actually. 

1. Increase my goose spread
2. Work at getting more fields to hunt
3. Field hunt mallards
4. Start filming(going to start making some kind of blog-type webpage for outdoor vids)
5. Get outta michigan a couple times to hunt, such as canada and/or ohio.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I'm going to hunt Grand Marais.

I'm also going to carve some "special" decoys to hopefully help finish drake old squaw a little better, not that 20yds is far, but at the point hen's and juvies are 15' out, there is no reason the drakes shouldn't be.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

It's looking like when I go to the UP next fall it will be a little crowded.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

TSS Caddis said:


> I'm going to hunt Grand Marais.
> 
> I'm also going to carve some "special" decoys to hopefully help finish drake old squaw a little better, not that 20yds is far, but at the point hen's and juvies are 15' out, there is no reason the drakes shouldn't be.


come on up. you like mergs? we can have one heck of a mergy shoot.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

T.J. said:


> come on up. you like mergs? we can have one heck of a mergy shoot.[/QUOTE Shoot some of the common black mergansers too.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Should be signed out of the glg pool at work and double my pay so I can quit working 90 hours a week. So looks likes I'll be in a layout as much a humanly possible! Plus buying a house 25 mind off the bay and right off another lake with a good population of ducks so it looks like I'll have to spend a week with Bob up at his house shooting squaws and the when the show up here. ... he can come stasy for a week...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

histrionicus histrionicus...that is all.


----------



## taysteeed (Mar 29, 2010)

i plan on not buying 2 more props for the tender boat and 3 for the trolling motor.other then that hope the season is the same as this year.


"off the schnide"


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> histrionicus histrionicus...that is all.


is that a harlequin?


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

T.J. said:


> is that a harlequin?


Ha...I wondered the same. 

Next year Casey....next year.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Staying local for the majority of duck season in 2011. after October gonna take a late season stab at NoDak.


We're heading out for the week before Halloween. If you need another body for a late season trip let me know. I just might be interested in going twice!


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> histrionicus histrionicus...that is all.


http://www.kayak.com/flights/DTW-VDZ/2011-12-05/2011-12-10






I think I may start building my own decoys, if I can find a mold that I like.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Casey, I have one in the freezer you can have, if that helps


----------



## maxloadBBB (Nov 21, 2009)

More fields, more decoy's, more call's, same ol' same ol' every year it happens....the loss of more money! haha
Hopefully get a couple new fields and some new decoy's.
Ohh yea, and I am going the week before Halloween to NoDak, it will be my first time hunting there. Looking forward to that trip!


----------

